

We’re suing everybody on Twitter - rpledge
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/globe-on-technology/were-suing-everybody-on-twitter/article1613285/

======
kilian
Refreshing to see a newspaper take up this stance.

------
placer14
There should be some law against using the law to hinder progress. ;)

~~~
Aaronontheweb
Wouldn't that be some sort of interminable recursion stack that causes
Government to run out of memory and crash? ;P

~~~
placer14
You're assuming this isn't our reality. :)

------
lr
Yes, we need more lawsuits like this (I know it is a joke, but they should
actually make the motions to go through with it) to show the complete
absurdity of these other suits.

~~~
wake_up_sticky
Totally agree. Talk is cheap.

